# Society Arms PH - Hemel Hempstead Hertfordshire 2009



## maggie (Feb 19, 2010)

This former Building Societies last incarnation was a Pub.The building itself dates to the mid 19th Century. It was bought by a developer several years ago, with the intention of turning it into a hotel - problems with planning meant this never happened. It has been boarded up ever since. A friend of mine looked round it (with me in tow) in 2009, with a view to buying the lease and turning it back into a Pub. This never happened due to the phenomenal costs that were involved! - It's still sadly neglected. We contacted the Estate Agents in 2010 to see if anyone had taken the lease, and, despite much interest no-one has to date. I have been told today (26th Feb) that it now has pre-demolition notices on it....
Sorry for the poor picture quality - in some places we literally only had the flash of the camera to show us the way! Unfortunately (in terms of interest) the place was stripped and cleaned prior to it's open day, due to squatters inhabiting it for some months, so it really is just a 'shell'.














The bar


----------



## simoncrouch (Apr 1, 2010)

I remember this play well, used to be quite a rough pub in it's day. Occassionally would pop in for a beer. Hemel is a hotbed for shutdown venues. The Hogshead has since closed and also a nightclub called Fusion (which was truely rubbish) !!!!


----------

